# Mon nouveau Mac mini (mid 2011)



## idefix84 (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Voilà ça y est, il est là .
Donc c'est un i5 à 2.3Ghz, 2Go de ram, DD de 500Go à 5400t/mn
Dans l'ensemble au premier démarrage ça va, après les mises à jour, moins bien , la roue multicolore a fait son apparition...
Le DD d'origine est vraiment pitoyable, heureusement j'avais prévu :
1°/ un SSD M4 Crucial (en 009):love:
2°/La nappe et les outils qui vont bien
3°/ Le dd d'origine en stockage
4°/ 8Go de ram CORSAIR (2x4GO spécial Mac)
Je sais le changement de dd pour la garantie...


----------



## storme (10 Décembre 2011)

Et après, je peut t'assurer que tu ne va plus le reconnaitre ton Mini


----------



## DarkMoule (11 Décembre 2011)

Salut, alors moi personnellement j'ai opter pour le model de Mac Mini en i7 à 2.7GHz, dans la foulée j'ai acheter des barettes de mémoire vive Samsung pour le monter à 8Go, il est équiper d'un disque dur de 750Go à 7200tours/minutes, donc je n'ose même pas imaginé avec un SSD les résultats que ça peut donner :rateau::rateau:

J'ai déjà organiser ma bibliotheque avec iPhoto ainsi que mes musiques avec iTunes est c'est complétement dingue  la rapiditée ^^


----------



## storme (11 Décembre 2011)

DarkMoule a dit:


> je n'ose même pas imaginé avec un SSD les résultats que ça peut donner :rateau::rateau:



Inimaginable


----------



## idefix84 (12 Décembre 2011)

En fait, le SSD je l'ai depuis QQ. mois sur une config Windows(mini itx+i5 2405s), c'est vrai que ça pulse mais, le Momentus XT 500Go/4Go qui était sur mon ancien mini est déjà très bien.
Il fonctionne d'ailleurs plus rapidement que l'original en dd système dans un boitier externe USB.


----------



## storme (12 Décembre 2011)

Et donc, ça en est ou le montage avec le petit reportage qui va avec :rateau:


----------



## idefix84 (12 Décembre 2011)

En très bonne voie, je pense recevoir demain les 8Go de mémoire Corsair (pour Apple)
Donc demain clonage de mon dd sur le SSD et après les mains dans le cambouis jusqu'aux coudes


----------



## storme (12 Décembre 2011)

Yeppppp


----------



## idefix84 (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Bon, la mémoire n'arrive que demain 

En plus, je n'ai pas pu me retenir, la nappe m'a démangé 

Mon système tourne donc sur un SSD Crucial M4 (firm009) et le hdd est en stockage.:rateau:

Vraiment très content...


----------



## idefix84 (13 Décembre 2011)

Je viens d'activer le trim avec *TrimEnabled_Lion*, facile et rapide.


----------



## storme (13 Décembre 2011)

Et alors...ça va un peut mieux, M4 - DD 5400Trs :rateau:


----------



## idefix84 (13 Décembre 2011)

Vraiment plaisant a utiliser maintenant


----------



## idefix84 (14 Décembre 2011)

Ma mémoire Corsair pour Mac est arrivée: 2 x 4 Go DDR3 1333 Mhz garantie à vie
CMSA8GX3M2A1333C9
Reconnu immédiatement nickel.


----------



## storme (14 Décembre 2011)

Je suis certain que Safari va plus vite :rateau:


----------



## idefix84 (15 Décembre 2011)

Moi, c'est plutôt Firefox 
Mais je peut dire que tout va plus vite :love:


----------



## storme (15 Décembre 2011)

Par contre, le jour ou je vais mettre les mains sur un Mac avec DD, ça va me faire bizarre 

Parce que la, en full SSD, aucun bruit mécanique, toutes les applis s'ouvrent instantanément, la nuit, je me demande parfois si il est pas en panne


----------



## idefix84 (16 Décembre 2011)

En panne, non...
en veille, peut être


----------



## storme (16 Décembre 2011)

Nan...même pas, en cours d'utilisation, dans un silence absolue :rateau:


----------



## idefix84 (19 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Pas beaucoup de nouvelles du mini, tout va bien :love:
Par contre, un nouveau "chantier en cours":
Un NAS SYNOLOGY DS411j donc un 4 baies en complément de mon Apple tv2 et de mon LCD Sony 46 EX700.
Utilisation du NAS:
sauvegarde Time Machine 
serveur multimédia (photo, vidéo et musique) 
accessoirement téléchargement Bittorent 
et surement d'autres fonctions...plus tard


----------



## idefix84 (21 Décembre 2011)

Concernant le NAS ça avance pas trop mal.
Le premier volume est en place, la sauvegarde Time machine fonctionne.
QQ. films de vacances en HD ont pris place également , la lecture en wifi depuis l'Apple tv 2
jailbreaké fonctionne très bien (merci l'airport extrême).
Le son sort de l'Apple tv 2 par la sortie optique en direction de mon home cinéma Pioneer XV DV-55 
Encore un peu de taf pour la suite...


----------



## storme (21 Décembre 2011)

Tout va bien donc


----------



## idefix84 (23 Décembre 2011)

Oui, ça va, mais c'est très très long...
La vérif des disques est interminable, l'ajout des fichiers pas moins, vivement la fin.


----------



## idefix84 (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Sur mon précédent topic, *Etienne000* m'avait demandé si j'avais testé "*Lion disk maker*"pour faire une clé d'installation de Mac os x Lion.

Avec l'achat de ce nouveau Mac mini, j'ai eu accès au:
*Programme de mise à jour matérielle Mac OS X 
*cela permet d'obtenir un code pour télécharger gratuitement sur l'App Store *Mac os x Lion*.

J'ai donc pu ensuite réaliser cette clé a l'aide de *Lion Disk Maker*

Comme c'est une clé de 8Go il me reste de la place, est ce que je peut rajouter des logiciels ?


----------



## idefix84 (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je continu d'apprivoiser mon matériel Apple et Synology:

Sur mon iPhone 3gs en 5.0.1 les applis de Synology fonctionnent très bien (DS Photo+, DS audio, etc...) en attendant bien sur le DSM 4.0 pour le Syno

La télécommande de l'Apple TV2 commande iTunes sur le Mac mini.

L'appli Remote s'en sort très bien avec l'Apple TV2.
Rowmote Pro fonctionne également avec le mini, aussi bien en trackpad et clavier sur l'écran de l'iPhone que pour commander une importante liste d'applis.

Bon j'y r'tourne

@+


----------



## idefix84 (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Après la mise à jour de Lion en 10.7.3, le mini fonctionne toujours aussi bien...


----------



## storme (4 Février 2012)

idefix84 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après la mise à jour de Lion en *10.7.3*, le mini fonctionne toujours aussi bien...



10.7.3 11D50 ou la 11D50b


----------



## idefix84 (5 Février 2012)

11D50


----------



## storme (5 Février 2012)

idefix84 a dit:


> 11D50




Tu est a la bourre


----------



## ignace (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour idefix,
Peux tu me dire si le changement de dd à été périlleux ?
Je compte me lancer mais j des doutes sur ma capacité à la réaliser.

Merci


----------



## idefix84 (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
@ignace, le changement de disque dur sur le mini est simple, il faut:
1°/ être peinard à la maison sans les gnomes 
2°/ les outils qui vont bien (voir sur iFixit + une clé allen très petite)
3°/ avoir un ordi à coté avec le pas à pas de iFixit affiché à l'écran (cela évite d'oublier de rebrancher un mini connecteur ).
Après si tu penses ajouter un DD. ou un SSD là c'est un peu plus complexe car, en fait il faut démonter pratiquement tout le Mac mini et avoir acheté au préalable la nappe pour connecter ce disque supplémentaire.
PS/ oubli pas de le poser sur une serviette et pas directement sur un bureau ou une table 
Bon courage


----------



## ignace (10 Février 2012)

Merci de ta réponse, 

je vois que tu as garder le dd d'origine puis installe un ssd, ton ssd de 64 go est il suffisant  ?

n'est il pas préférable pour garantir des performances accrues de laisser la bibliothèque photo sur le ssd, ou peut on mettre toutes les bibliothèque sur le disque dur ?


----------



## idefix84 (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour mon utilisation (peu de photo), cela fonctionne très bien.:love:

Tu peux aussi mettre un DD. en 7200 T/min pour avoir de meilleurs perf.

A mon avis le meilleur choix prix/perf: un SSD (Mac OS X + Appli) et un DD. en 7200 T/min, ensuite en fonction de ton budget tu affines les capacités.


----------



## Herugul (12 Février 2012)

Moi je pense que 8Go de RAM avec un bon DD 7200 tr, c'est un bon début pour utiliser pleinement un Mac mini sans soucis. Après selon le budget, le SSD est envisageable.


----------



## storme (12 Février 2012)

Qui peut le plus peut le moins, le tout est de bien cerner ses besoins, allez chercher le pain au coin de la rue avec une Ferrari ne sert pas grand chose, mais vouloir gagner les 24H du Mans avec une trabant non plus...


----------



## ignace (14 Février 2012)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## zork888 (17 Février 2012)

Merci pour toutes ces précisions!

Il est clair que le top c'est d'avoir un disque dur SSD, ça doit être le jour et la nuit concernant les performance (j'ai vu les résultats sur le forum, ça dépote ;-)

Je ne me lance pas pour le moment, j'attend de voir si le disque dur d'origine me saoul trop...


----------



## idefix84 (18 Février 2012)

Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il ne te faudra pas longtemps pour être saouler


----------



## zork888 (18 Février 2012)

idefix84 a dit:


> Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il ne te faudra pas longtemps pour être saouler



M'enfin! ^^

On verra, je reviens de loin avec Windows, mon seuil de tolérance est grand 


MDR


----------



## storme (18 Février 2012)

Tant que tu n'a pas de point de comparaison, ça va 

Mais le jour ou tu teste avec un SSD, plus jamais tu ne peut faire machine arrière


----------



## idefix84 (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Installation de Mountain Lion depuis QQ. jours sur un DD. externe en USB...

Le Mac mini se comporte très bien  (pour l'instant la différence n'est pas énorme).


----------



## storme (21 Février 2012)

En USB ça rame pas trop :rateau:


----------



## idefix84 (21 Février 2012)

ça rame pas en USB2 (quand le HDD est un Seagate Momentus XT)


----------



## storme (21 Février 2012)

idefix84 a dit:


> ça rame pas en USB2 (quand le HDD est un Seagate Momentus XT)



Qui lui même est bridée par le débit de l'USB 2:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## idefix84 (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je déterre mon topic car, mon Mac mini va avoir un nouveau camarade de jeux:

Un NAS Synology DS412+ :love::love::love:

Comme il s'était déjà bien entendu avec le précédent: DS411j 

Je pense qu'avec l'augmentation de puissance, cela va être vraiment très sympa


----------



## macabee (23 Mai 2012)

tu maîtrises ! dommage que le vaucluse ne me réussisse pas !


----------



## Herugul (24 Mai 2012)

Un synology ......:love::love::love: J'ai hate d'avoir le mien, je compte prendre un DS212j et faire un RAID1 2To


----------



## idefix84 (24 Mai 2012)

Attention avec les séries j, j'avais un DS411j, je l'ai trouvé trop juste en puissance


----------



## Herugul (24 Mai 2012)

Bah j'ai déjà regardé le processeur (1,2Ghz pour le 212j contre 1,6 pour le 212) et la mémoire est la même (256), ça suffira pour ce que je dois en faire je pense. À l'usage, la différence ne doit pas être énorme entre le 212j et le 212. Tu compte installer des caméras IP aussi ? Car ça aussi ça m'intéresse.


----------



## idefix84 (25 Mai 2012)

J'essayerais une caméra ip car, la 1° licence est fournie...

Pour le modèle, je ne sais pas encore.


----------



## Herugul (25 Mai 2012)

Oui, première licence gratuite et sur le 212J, c'est 5 caméras maximum. Personnellement je compte prendre (plus tard) une Heden motorisée


----------



## idefix84 (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Le DS 412+ est arrivé, j'avais gardé les DD. du précédent Syno, la migration s'est très bien 

passé.:rateau:

Comme ce nouveau venu est largement plus rapide, l'utilisation du Mac mini s'en ressent, les 

sauvegardes Time Machines durent moins longtemps 

Maintenant MàJ et Jailbreak de l'aTV2 car le Syno est plutôt bien rempli 

Pas encore choisi de caméra ip, j'aimerais en trouver une en prêt avant d'en acheter une...


----------



## idefix84 (18 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je teste os x 10.8 Mountain Lion dp4 à partir d'un DD externe, le mac mini se comporte bien.

Cet OS à l'air agréable et réactif sur ce type de machine.

Je me félicite de l'achat de ce Mac mini chaque jour d'utilisation...


----------



## Herugul (18 Juin 2012)

Concernant le Synology et l'AppleTV, c'est exactement ce que je veux faire  dommage qu'il faille passer par le Jailbreak pour y arriver.
Maintenant tu es tranquille, tu as tout le contenu de ton Syno sur ta TV via l'AppleTV  que du bonheur je pense


----------



## idefix84 (18 Juin 2012)

*"Maintenant tu es tranquille, tu as tout le contenu de ton Syno sur ta TV via l'AppleTV  que du bonheur je pense "*

Et le reste: le Cloud privé, les applis iPhone, l'accès depuis l'extérieur (de plusieurs manières)
les sauvegardes Time Machine, le download Bittorent, nzb, etc...

Et j'en oublie surement


----------



## Herugul (18 Juin 2012)

Oui oui je sais tous ce que font les Syno ^^je parlais juste du lien entre l'AppleTV et le Syno. Mais étant donné que je compte m'en prendre un, j'ai déjà bien exploré les possibilités offertes par ce NAS


----------



## idefix84 (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Bon, ça y est depuis QQ. jours, Mountain Lion est arrivé sur le Mini, aucun soucis, tout 

fonctionne parfaitement bien, même avec le Syno, rien à dire. 

Je trouve le boot un peu plus rapide que sous Lion. :rateau:

Petit à petit je découvre les nouveautés... :king:


----------



## Onmac (31 Août 2012)

Salut idefix84, j'ai une question à te poser:

J'ai vu que tu as un SSD + HD. Comment sont montés ? Tu les à mis en Raid ? Ou alors simplement comme ça et donc 2 disques durs qui apparaissent sur ton bureau ? 

Si tu les as mis en raid, peux-tu me dire lequel ?

Je pense acheté le Mac Mini de base (celui à 599&#8364. Vaut-il mieux monté la RAM tout de suite à 8GO ou l'acheter indépendamment et la monter sois-même ? Si tu l'achètes toi même, où l'achètes-tu ? et à quel prix ? 
J'ai un budget de 50-80&#8364; pour la RAM. Suis-je limité à à 4GO ? 


Merci de répondre à mes questions  

A bientôt, Onmac


----------



## idefix84 (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pas de Raid sur mon Mac mini:    Le SSD pour OS X et les appli
                                                 Le HDD pour le stockage

Pour la ram, il vaut mieux acheter tels quel et la changer toi même:
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...4-Go-8Go-1333-MHz-CAS-9-CMSA8GX3M2A1333C9.htm
cela rentre dans ton budget sans problème 

Bon courage


----------



## idefix84 (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je déterre une fois de plus ce topic car, le Mac mini et son écran HD cinéma display 23" vont être vendu.

Le remplaçant est un iMac 27" late 2009  , je vais y mettre un SSD Samsung 830 de 

256Go + un DD. Seagate 7200.14 de 3To ainsi que 12Go de ram :love:

J'ouvrirais donc un nouveau Topic dans la section concernée.

Je précise quand même que* le Mac mini ne m'a absolument jamais déçu *

c'est juste l'occasion d'acheter l'iMac 27" d'occaz qui me fait changer de Mac


----------

